# Call Coat



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 26, 2014)

I can't remember where someone recommended trying call coat... maybe it was @Wildthings? Heck, I'm lucky to remember to put underwear on in the morning. 

Anyhoo... I got some and tried it out. So far, I am unimpressed. Is there a secret to using this? I followed the directions pretty much to the letter, but the finish was far from impressive. In fact, I ended up sanding it off and going back to tru oil. I'm really hoping to figure this out, as I'd love something that provides a similar look to CA, with a more durable, long lasting effect. 

So, who's using this? How do you go about it?


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Oct 26, 2014)

@JR Custom Calls I use it on most of my calls. I really like it. Been using it for about a year now with no problems. How are you applying it, dipping or whipping it on?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 26, 2014)

I use it and mines came out great. I find it's pretty foolproof dipping it


----------



## myingling (Oct 26, 2014)

Believe I read some (tho maybe ) wheirs other makers said that stuff was not very durable once calls got banged around a bit said it started peeling off calls like a bad sun burn lol


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 26, 2014)

I find that it holds up better than CA. CA chips really easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 26, 2014)

Dang... So I followed the directions... I wiped the call off good, dipped, let it stop dripping, wiped it down, then let it dry on a can of ravioli (that part wasn't in the instructions... but the can was in my shop). Sanded most of it off the first time, so I went down to 1200 grit and sanded it smooth... dipped, sanded, dipped, sanded... and it looks like crap. Tried two at the same time, both looked equally terrible.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2014)

@eaglea1 suggested it. 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/my-method-pot-calls.16963/#post-212823

Maybe he can offer some info....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Marc... my google fu is weak tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 26, 2014)

I wasn't very impressed with it, either, when I tried it a year ago. I was impressed with the owner, though, who traded a bunch of emails with me (and his lead technican) helping. One thing we determind was that I was sanding so smooth the finish wouldn't stick properly. It did much better when I stopped sanding at 320. You also can't sand too fine between coats or you get peeling. Bottom line for me is that it found it to be more hassle than an oil finish and took much more time and effort than a CA finish.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 26, 2014)

SENC said:


> I wasn't very impressed with it, either, when I tried it a year ago. I was impressed with the owner, though, who traded a bunch of emails with me (and his lead technican) helping. One thing we determind was that I was sanding so smooth the finish wouldn't stick properly. It did much better when I stopped sanding at 320. You also can't sand too fine between coats or you get peeling. Bottom line for me is that it found it to be more hassle than an oil finish and took much more time and effort than a CA finish.


Interesting. The two calls I dipped, one was sanded with 320, the other wasn't sanded at all, just buffed. Both were buffed with 0000 steel wool. Perhaps that's the issue. It takes me about 30 minutes for a CA finish... If I can lower that to 10 or 15 (total) with dipping, it's worth it if I can get good results.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 26, 2014)

I just dip and I have a piece of wire that I make a u with and put it in the middle of the call and dip it. I wipe the drip off and depending if I like how it looks I'll just dip again or if not I'll put it on the lathe and buff with steel wool. I can do a tutorial tomorrow. Can you post a picture of the calls?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 26, 2014)

I can.. but they're already re-finished with CA now. haha. 

I'll give it a go tomorrow evening after work and see what happens.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll try to get a tutorial up for you


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep it wasn't me. I haven't tried it. Read all the threads on it over at THO and seems it wasn't the cure all it was first said to be. @GeauxGameCalls would love to see a tutorial on your application !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm going to get one up as soon a I make a call when I get in from school.


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry about not getting on this sooner, but I have a nice buck on my trail cam and I have been in bowhunt
mode. Elliot has the answer, I do the same thing on my calls.
I sand down 400 dry, then switch over to wet sanding and down to about 2k. Let the call dry well over night
and then do the wire hanging thing and dip one time. This is where you have to be diligent and make sure that
you catch every last drop coming down with just the tip of a paper towel. When I'm sure that I have caught the
last drip, then I let her hang over night and repeat the next day. Then I will put the call back on the lathe and
wet sand "lightly", let it dry and one more dip and watch process.
I know that this is very time consuming, but I'm making custom calls, and not doing production runs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

